# *Help With New Jib Board*



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Signal Park Rocker Light? The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Signal Park Rocker Lite Used and Reviewed

Just a thought.

And the Kink and Crush are the same guts except the crush has Membrain which just makes it a little smoother. So the Crush has rocker, the Kink is effectively zero.

Don't get the Banana. It's a soft park board trying to be an everything board, thus failing at both in my opinion.

I'm you're weight. As a strictly jib mess around board I shoot for 150's. Except in positive camber, at that point I go for 148's. If they skip the 150 size, which is common, go for 152's in these soft boards. Trust me. You actually want some tip out there to get on even while buttering around. Too short and you endo too easily making it harder on yourself.

Others too look at, and better in my experience, are the Bataleon Disaster and Salomon Drift Rocker.

Summary: 1. 152 Rocker Light 2. 152 Drift Rocker 3. 148 Disaster 4. 147/152 Kink


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

jds3939 said:


> As for the Bataleon Disaster, they have that board (well actually they have the Lobster Jibbaord which is the same thing though) and it seemed like SUCH a noodle. It was as soft as my old 137, except like 10cm bigger. Would it still be good since it has some extra length and would camber give it more pop than the banana/kink/crush/www/draft/rocker light/etc despite its noodle-like flex? I was actually about to get this board at one point but somewhere along the way I began to lean away from it. By the way, how is TBT?
> 
> -Joe


You want a jib board but you don't want to sacrifice cruising all-mtn and softer than a banana? I don't know but the Disaster looks pretty good on jumps and rails in this vid.

BATALEON at HIGH CASCADE 2011 - YouTube

I ordered a Disaster today...decided I wanted a more economical park deck. If I want to go all-mtn, I'll take my NS Heritage.


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah the disaster seems really good. But I mean you can watch any video with pro boarders and think "wow, that board is soooo amazing" when really it is just a really amazing rider. One of the reasons my friend wants the Salomon Salomonder is due to the fact Jed Anderson rides it. Well honestly, Jed would kill it on any board, it isn't just the Salomonder that makes him great. The problem is that for someone who ISN'T amazing at riding (such as me) the board makes a bigger impact on ability. When you are good at something you can pretty much make up for the equipment's downsides, but it is not so easy while learning.

Because I am better at all mountain riding (even on a 137 noodle with no dampening, bombing super choppy, icy, steep slopes) I feel that even if my new board pretty much sucks at carving I will be able to make up for that. Pressing and buttering, on the other hand, I am not very good at. I also can't jump high. So pressability and pop are important to me because that is what I want to be better at. I just don't want to lose totally 100% of cruising ability with my new board, but I don't think that will happen.

In other words, pressability and butteriness is most important to me, but I also care about some pop, with much less emphasis on carving (but it can't be TOO terrible).


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

jds3939 said:


> Yeah the disaster seems really good. But I mean you can watch any video with pro boarders and think "wow, that board is soooo amazing" when really it is just a really amazing rider. One of the reasons my friend wants the Salomon Salomonder is due to the fact Jed Anderson rides it. Well honestly, Jed would kill it on any board, it isn't just the Salomonder that makes him great. The problem is that for someone who ISN'T amazing at riding (such as me) the board makes a bigger impact on ability. When you are good at something you can pretty much make up for the equipment's downsides, but it is not so easy while learning.
> 
> Because I am better at all mountain riding (even on a 137 noodle with no dampening, bombing super choppy, icy, steep slopes) I feel that even if my new board pretty much sucks at carving I will be able to make up for that. Pressing and buttering, on the other hand, I am not very good at. I also can't jump high. So pressability and pop are important to me because that is what I want to be better at. I just don't want to lose totally 100% of cruising ability with my new board, but I don't think that will happen.
> 
> In other words, pressability and butteriness is most important to me, but I also care about some pop, with much less emphasis on carving (but it can't be TOO terrible).


Very true. The Disaster is the economical choice for me to dickaround in the park and on jumps...and it's money cuz it says so on the topsheet. LOL


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

I know I am giving a pretty biased opinion because the Color is one of my favourite all time boards, but it gets my vote. You will absolutely love this deck, not just for park but for playing all over the mountain. I even take it into the bowls in Whistler on pow days and it I can't get enough of it. You'll find that it has a fairly soft flex for butters and presses, but still keeps a ton of stability for tail heavy landings off jumps and even cliff drops. Out of the boards you listed I have ridden the Kink, and the Skate Banana. I find the Color definitely feels softer throughout, but also has more stability than both, and with profile going flat from the bindings to the contact points it never feels squirrely on hard pack. Out of all 3 the Kink was my least favourite, on day one it was super poppy and even bucked me off a couple rails, but it was only a few days in before it felt pretty lifeless. Just to give you an idea on sizing for the Color I am 5'11, 150 lbs and take the 152 everywhere.


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey 604,
Do you have the Color Rocker or the older traditional camber version? From what you were saying it sounds like you ride the rocker but I just want to clarify. Plus I won't be doing any deep pow as I live in Maryland so I only have access to groomers an some icy stuff.


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

jds3939 said:


> Hey 604,
> Do you have the Color Rocker or the older traditional camber version? From what you were saying it sounds like you ride the rocker but I just want to clarify. Plus I won't be doing any deep pow as I live in Maryland so I only have access to groomers an some icy stuff.


Yes I am riding the rocker Color, sorry for not clarifying. Just as a disclaimer, I do all my riding in the wet snow of the pacific northwest, although the board still holds up really well when it gets a bit icy on the Whistler peak.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jds3939 said:


> Yeah the disaster seems really good. But I mean you can watch any video with pro boarders and think "wow, that board is soooo amazing" when really it is just a really amazing rider. One of the reasons my friend wants the Salomon Salomonder is due to the fact Jed Anderson rides it. Well honestly, Jed would kill it on any board, it isn't just the Salomonder that makes him great. The problem is that for someone who ISN'T amazing at riding (such as me) the board makes a bigger impact on ability. When you are good at something you can pretty much make up for the equipment's downsides, but it is not so easy while learning.
> 
> Because I am better at all mountain riding (even on a 137 noodle with no dampening, bombing super choppy, icy, steep slopes) I feel that even if my new board pretty much sucks at carving I will be able to make up for that. Pressing and buttering, on the other hand, I am not very good at. I also can't jump high. So pressability and pop are important to me because that is what I want to be better at. I just don't want to lose totally 100% of cruising ability with my new board, but I don't think that will happen.
> 
> In other words, pressability and butteriness is most important to me, but I also care about some pop, with much less emphasis on carving (but it can't be TOO terrible).


Jed doesnt find that board soft enough so he cuts into the topsheet on either tip to make it softer. Kids a hack. Bilocq can do what he does with much more style, and oh wait, he can also ride a real mountain.

The Rocker Light has just about as much total rocker as the likes of a Banana. So I really wouldn't let that bother you, its a great board.

Great you can ride all mountain, that doesn't mean much for jib boards. If you want pop, downsizing that much will all but take that away. A 147 is barely designed for 145lbs.

Can't say about the Colour. Haven't ridden it. But as of yet, Arbor is really the only people doing a center reverse the right way.

The Kink and Crush really are nearly identical. I have ridden both, 2011 and 2012 did not change. Crush "feels" softer cause of more rocker. Both are more well rounded than the Weapon or Draft as the Rides have stiffer "better" glass. A beat to hell Kink is still stiffer than a brand new Weapon.

Yeah Drift Rocker. 5 in my Top 10 park picks for 2012. And here's BA's view on it The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Salomon Drift Rocker Used and Reviewed

You don't have to get similar tech to be on the same page... the guy I rode with the most last year other than BA was on a WWW and I was on a Signal Park. Him on 3 stage, me on Camber. The season before he was on my Subpop and I spent it on my CAPiTA Indoor FK... Get what you want for the riding style you're aiming at.


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Jed doesnt find that board soft enough so he cuts into the topsheet on either tip to make it softer. Kids a hack. Bilocq can do what he does with much more style, and oh wait, he can also ride a real mountain.
> 
> The Rocker Light has just about as much total rocker as the likes of a Banana. So I really wouldn't let that bother you, its a great board.
> 
> ...



I mentioned Jed Anderson because the Salomonder is probably the board my friend will get, not because i think he is the best or anything (although hes not bad at all). Also I am not trying to brag about my all mountain skill either, I am just emphasizing the fact that I do not need a good all mountain board because I am not really looking to get any better in that aspect of my riding.

As for size, I am starting to think more 150 if I get a softer board such as the WWW or maybe Artifact Rocker (seems like a WWW + more Pop, less noodle, while still super soft and buttery). I figure the skate banana I would ride would be 149 so If I want a softer board why not go up a cm for extra stability. The 149 banana is heavy anyways so a 150 of something else shouldn't be holding me back in any way. Ride does however suggest up to 165 pounds on the 147 Crush.

In regard to the Signal Rocker Light and Salomon Drift Rocker, I will consider them but they are not one of my main options at this point. Also, the Signal will get more consideration than the Salomon (just not really feelin' the Drift Rocker).

Anyways, I think I may be liking the Artifact Rocker, what is your opinion on that? 
You may have noticed but I tend to change my mind about what board I am getting a lot and am really indecisive with this whole thing. I mean I have an unused Skate Banana sitting in my living room and I am still here debating what board to get.

Thanks for the help though
-Joe


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jds3939 said:


> I mentioned Jed Anderson because the Salomonder is probably the board my friend will get, not because i think he is the best or anything (although hes not bad at all). Also I am not trying to brag about my all mountain skill either, I am just emphasizing the fact that I do not need a good all mountain board because I am not really looking to get any better in that aspect of my riding.
> 
> As for size, I am starting to think more 150 if I get a softer board such as the WWW or maybe Artifact Rocker (seems like a WWW + more Pop, less noodle, while still super soft and buttery). I figure the skate banana I would ride would be 149 so If I want a softer board why not go up a cm for extra stability. The 149 banana is heavy anyways so a 150 of something else shouldn't be holding me back in any way. Ride does however suggest up to 165 pounds on the 147 Crush.
> 
> ...


as far as your Banana goes, return it or whatever you have to do. It's not worth whatever you paid if you want a jibstick.

The Artifact rocker is one of the better jibsticks for kickin it around a resort. One of jibsticks that actually cares a little about pop.

Just a little more for that Signal in case it was overlooked, for that price you get what none of the others are giving you, a sintered base. A tough one too. Mine, demo bought, is still fine. Its super fast too.


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

So would the 150 Artifact Rocker have more pop than the 148 Signal Rocker Light or would they be about the same (I would go 150 on the Signal but they don't have it so I would rather go to 148 than 152)? Also how would the pop of the 147 Crush Kink compare? How about the Bataleon?

If the Artifact Rocker has more pop than that would be a pretty clear choice for me as it is still a really soft board so I know I could progress my jibbing on it. If not than I still don't really know, and while the Signal does have a sintered base, that is not super important to me so it would be more of a bonus than a deciding factor (plus then I would have to wax more, and I am the kid who didn't wax his board all of last season, or even most of the season before that).

One last thing, WEIGHT. How do these boards compare in weight? I hate how this is often overlooked and feel that it is an important factor, as I need all the help I can get when it comes to going in the air.

Right now for boards I am thinking 1. Artifact Rocker 150; in a three-way tie for second place are the Bataleon Disaster 148, Signal Rocker Light 148, Ride Kink 147; and in fifth the Ride Crush 147. I would possibly not have the Kink as high up but I found it for $230 brand new.


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is not what I want:

Signal Park Rocker Light Flex Test - Board Insiders - YouTube

I think this video just dropped the Signal out of my consideration unless you can say something to back this board up. It seems WAY too soft. I mean yes, I want to butter with ease and really progress with presses and rail abilities, but I do not want a freshly boiled strand of spaghetti.
Anyways...

My (Updated) Options
1. Artifact Rocker 150
2. Kink 147 or 
Disaster 148
4. Ride Crush 147


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jds3939 said:


> This is not what I want:
> 
> Signal Park Rocker Light Flex Test - Board Insiders - YouTube
> 
> ...


Did I not post up BA's review? And I couldn't give a crocks ass what board insiders says about literally anything ever. I hope they all die of dissentary. I can do that to a 157 T.Rice on carpet. Oh, not to mention this kids "press", is just leaning. Hack.

In case I haven't Signal Rocker Light and remember to look at his weight and the board size. Then remember I weigh 145 and loved it on jibs.

I haven't ridden the Artifact rocker in a while so it's hard to say compared to the Light. Ask BA, he'll probably remember better than me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rocker lite one of the more fun boards I rode with that shape last year and you could send a jump on it and not worry. As far as Board Insiders someone needs to skullfuck them with a chainsaw.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

After all the posts here and on TruSnow, I think this thread is done. This is one of those "choose my board for me" threads which will run in circles as everyone else knows there is no magical perfect deck.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

This is why demos are invaluable.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jimster716 said:


> After all the posts here and on TruSnow, I think this thread is done. This is one of those "choose my board for me" threads which will run in circles as everyone else knows there is no magical perfect deck.


Whatever, this is the Interwebz. And we here KNOW what you need. NEED. Done.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Like lambs to the slaughter. I'm just going to start my own snowboard company and tell you all to buy them.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Whatever, this is the Interwebz. And we here KNOW what you need. NEED. Done.


I can't hear you. Lalalalalala


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Did I not post up BA's review? And I couldn't give a crocks ass what board insiders says about literally anything ever. I hope they all die of dissentary. I can do that to a 157 T.Rice on carpet. Oh, not to mention this kids "press", is just leaning. Hack.
> 
> In case I haven't Signal Rocker Light and remember to look at his weight and the board size. Then remember I weigh 145 and loved it on jibs.
> 
> I haven't ridden the Artifact rocker in a while so it's hard to say compared to the Light. Ask BA, he'll probably remember better than me.


Yeah, I know that most of the people on board insiders are terrible and the guys they show and label "expert" park riders are often worse than me (and I consider myself a park beginner). Yes, he is simply leaning into the board, not doing a legit press, etc. I realize all of this, but still the board seems reaaaaallly soft. I also realize that you recommend the 152 which would not be as noodley for my size, I still would feel more comfortable on a 148. I want to be able to spin well also. Would the 148 really be all that bad? 

Also how bout the 150 Park Flat? I just hate to go from a board sized under 140 cm to something over 150 cm. The 150 Park flat still seems good, maybe it would have more pop too. 
Earlier you said the Salomon drift rocker was #5 on your list of the top 10 park boards, I am assuming that Signal Rocker light is #1, but what do you say is #2-4?



jimster716 said:


> After all the posts here and on TruSnow, I think this thread is done. This is one of those "choose my board for me" threads which will run in circles as everyone else knows there is no magical perfect deck.


Yeah, obviously there is no magic board. I know that ability is based more on skill and not on your board. But as someone who is still learning, I want the board that is best for ME. Not the best board period, just best for me. This also has a mental factor. If I am riding a board that I do not think is the best, even if it is, I will be held back. I will not be as willing to commit to a new trick if I think the board underneath me is not optimal. Even though I realize that I am over analyzing all of this, that is just the way my brain works. If I get a board that is slightly worse but I am more comfortable with my decision, that is a better choice because I will not second guess myself.

In short, I just want to get people's opinions, make a choice that I am happy with, and then not have to think about it after that. I don't have a whole lot of money and will not be buying another board for probably 3 years so this is a fairly important purchase for me. So jimster, don't be an ass about it.

Thanks
-Joe


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

jds3939 said:


> In short, I just want to get people's opinions, make a choice that I am happy with, and then not have to think about it after that. I don't have a whole lot of money and will not be buying another board for probably 3 years so this is a fairly important purchase for me. So jimster, don't be an ass about it.
> 
> Thanks
> -Joe


Can't tell you how many times I've seen kids post asking the same question going in circles with more questions to every answer. At this point it goes from being a deductive process to going in circles. And as you said yourself, the best board FOR YOU...people have given you answers here and at trusnow and nothing seems to satisfy you. Maybe I am being an ass but how many times do you want people to answer the same question for you?


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

jimster716 said:


> Can't tell you how many times I've seen kids post asking the same question going in circles with more questions to every answer. At this point it goes from being a deductive process to going in circles. And as you said yourself, the best board FOR YOU...people have given you answers here and at trusnow and nothing seems to satisfy you. Maybe I am being an ass but how many times do you want people to answer the same question for you?



Until I have the answers that I want and know what board I want to get.

Maybe new answers bring about more questions, and maybe it appears to you I am going in a circle, but I would say I am intelligent enough to take in all the information I receive and that every answer is helpful. The only way I can really find out about boards is by going on the internet and asking. Doing board demos is not an option for me. I know that what others have to say is just their opinion, but I am not all knowing and having other people's opinions is nice, although I have to take them for what they are worth.

So thanks for anyone (Nivek, for example) that has helped me so far!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jds3939 said:


> Yeah, I know that most of the people on board insiders are terrible and the guys they show and label "expert" park riders are often worse than me (and I consider myself a park beginner). Yes, he is simply leaning into the board, not doing a legit press, etc. I realize all of this, but still the board seems reaaaaallly soft. I also realize that you recommend the 152 which would not be as noodley for my size, I still would feel more comfortable on a 148. I want to be able to spin well also. Would the 148 really be all that bad?
> Also how bout the 150 Park Flat? I just hate to go from a board sized under 140 cm to something over 150 cm. The 150 Park flat still seems good, maybe it would have more pop too.
> Earlier you said the Salomon drift rocker was #5 on your list of the top 10 park boards, I am assuming that Signal Rocker light is #1, but what do you say is #2-4?


It wouldn't be "that" bad, but just cause you're used to riding small doesn't mean you have to stay small. Like I said, I weigh what you do and ride at the smallest 150's at the resort and would only drop down if I start riding urban. Park flat should be good, but its flat. So it will feel like a very broken in camber board, not rocker. If you want rocker, get rocker. You say you know all the bullshit about BoardInsiders and carpet reviews... so why are you still bugging out on the flex of the Rocker Light from that video. I told you, I can do that exact amount of pressing on a 157 T.Rice on carpet and I'm just a little guy. IGNORE THE VIDEO. BA felt like it was enough board, in a 152 and him weighing 165, to hit 35-45 footers. IT IS NOT TOO SOFT.

It's not #1. Read more park board threads here and you'll quickly learn my top is the Blacklist/Westmark. Then the Park Flat, then the Bataleon Whatever, then the Drift. I do reserve the right to change that order whenever I damn well please. And to remove or replace anything. But today, that's where everything sits. The Rocker Light is currently sitting at 7.


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nivek said:


> It wouldn't be "that" bad, but just cause you're used to riding small doesn't mean you have to stay small. Like I said, I weigh what you do and ride at the smallest 150's at the resort and would only drop down if I start riding urban. Park flat should be good, but its flat. So it will feel like a very broken in camber board, not rocker. If you want rocker, get rocker. You say you know all the bullshit about BoardInsiders and carpet reviews... so why are you still bugging out on the flex of the Rocker Light from that video. I told you, I can do that exact amount of pressing on a 157 T.Rice on carpet and I'm just a little guy. IGNORE THE VIDEO. BA felt like it was enough board, in a 152 and him weighing 165, to hit 35-45 footers. IT IS NOT TOO SOFT.
> 
> It's not #1. Read more park board threads here and you'll quickly learn my top is the Blacklist/Westmark. Then the Park Flat, then the Bataleon Whatever, then the Drift. I do reserve the right to change that order whenever I damn well please. And to remove or replace anything. But today, that's where everything sits. The Rocker Light is currently sitting at 7.


Okay well if you think the Flat is better than that is cool. I don;t necessarily just want a rocker, it just so happens that most of the boards I am looking at have a rocker on them. I have never ridden anything other than the 137 camber board I have so I am open to try whatever, as long as it is good. I was even looking at the Bataleon Disaster which is camber (with TBT of course). So if the Flat Park is a better board (in you opinion obviously) and it has some more pop due to not being rocker, that is great. Plus it comes in 150 which is a size I am liking.

Really the only thing is see wrong with it is the pink on the graphic, but I don't really care about fashion if I am getting the best function.

I wonder why you didn't recommend the Flat before the Rocker Light...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jds3939 said:


> Okay well if you think the Flat is better than that is cool. I don;t necessarily just want a rocker, it just so happens that most of the boards I am looking at have a rocker on them. I have never ridden anything other than the 137 camber board I have so I am open to try whatever, as long as it is good. I was even looking at the Bataleon Disaster which is camber (with TBT of course). So if the Flat Park is a better board (in you opinion obviously) and it has some more pop due to not being rocker, that is great. Plus it comes in 150 which is a size I am liking.
> 
> Really the only thing is see wrong with it is the pink on the graphic, but I don't really care about fashion if I am getting the best function.
> 
> I wonder why you didn't recommend the Flat before the Rocker Light...


Personal preference. I just like my tips right there when I want them. Other than that, they are nearly identical aside from the camber profiles. The Flat has just a smidge thinner core, like CNC thinner, you couldn't tell though. So with the same rocker as the Light it would be just bairly a hair softer, but yeah. I just really like zero cam.


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Personal preference. I just like my tips right there when I want them. Other than that, they are nearly identical aside from the camber profiles. The Flat has just a smidge thinner core, like CNC thinner, you couldn't tell though. So with the same rocker as the Light it would be just bairly a hair softer, but yeah. I just really like zero cam.


Yeah, zero camber seems good. I think that board is high up on my consideration.

I also sent out an email to all of the companies whose boards I am looking at and asked them what they think about they board, how it will suit my riding, and why it is better than everyone else's boards. They will obviously be biased but it will be cool to see how they support their product and who can come up with a better argument.

Just thought I'd mention the Westmark too since you said that was your favorite. How easy is it to press? I know it has full rocker so it should be good but with a medium flex will it be as buttery as the other boards I am looking at (or at least buttery enough to easily progress with presses)?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jds3939 said:


> Yeah, zero camber seems good. I think that board is high up on my consideration.
> 
> I also sent out an email to all of the companies whose boards I am looking at and asked them what they think about they board, how it will suit my riding, and why it is better than everyone else's boards. They will obviously be biased but it will be cool to see how they support their product and who can come up with a better argument.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention the Westmark too since you said that was your favorite. How easy is it to press? I know it has full rocker so it should be good but with a medium flex will it be as buttery as the other boards I am looking at (or at least buttery enough to easily progress with presses)?


Yeah it's a really versatile fun board. I can jib and jump it all day.


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Yeah it's a really versatile fun board. I can jib and jump it all day.


I wish the Arbor Draft had steel edges. It seems like the perfect board except the bronze edges just make it seem like it would be the absolute worst board ever for riding on ice, which I deal with kind of a lot. Would it still be better than an Artifact Rocker, WWW, or Ride Crush? Maybe even better than Signal Rocker Light or Flat Park (better as in easy to press but still more versatile in comparison to the others with more pop)?

And the Draft also comes in 150...

What do you think? Have you ridden it and how does it compare?


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

I talked to an employee at a ski/snowboard shop today where they had both the K2 WWW and Rome Artifact Rocker and he pretty much said the only difference in the boards was graphics. This kinda enforces an idea that I had that any board I get will be pretty similar... Maybe he didn't really know what he was talking about either though cause he said the Artifact Rocker has some traditional camber added in, which is incorrect. He also said the Burton Nug was a good option... Oooh...

Anyways, I am going to another shop tomorrow and I will see what they have to say about whatever boards they have. Hopefully they will have some Arbors and maybe Signals.


----------

